# Carved Quilt Going On Display



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Hi All























































Truro Carvers are ready to display our carved quilt to the world, there still a few blocks to finish. We have attached all the carved block to the plywood with velcro,this allows us to move the block around to change the appearance if we wish. .
The finish quilt measures 2 ft by 4 ft and has an easel attached to make it portable to display in different locations around town

Bruce


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice work by all the carvers, Bruce!

Claude


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats to all your club members that contributed, all the best with the display. Nice display of carvings.


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thank You Claude

I am very pleased with the quilt and the job my fellow carvers did in displaying their talents

Bruce


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Bob

It is so nice to be able to show off our club project to the world, it was such a team effort, we hope to reap the benefits in attracting lots of new carvers and let our town know we do exist as a club.
Bruce


----------



## Bittersweet (Apr 14, 2016)

What a fabulous idea . When I first read the title I was expecting a quilt rack or something. 
This is so well done !


----------



## NSBruce (May 17, 2015)

Thanks Nikki

This was our carving clubs first ever "club project", we started last October , everyone in the club were given a six inch square of basswood and asked to a picture of their choosing,the results are super. We have it the trophy shop this week until Thursday where the laser engraving was done for us. This Saturday, June 18th we are displaying it at the local Farmers market with several of the club members attending answer questions and try and get some new people to join our club.

Bruce


----------

